# Provigil



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

My head is KILLING me. Do you think it's the provigil? I guess that's a stupid question cuz with every single med out there headaches are a possible side effect.

But anyways... I'd still like other people's opinions on this med overall. I searched the site and found some info, but am still looking for more....

This is like the second or third time I've tried this med and it seems to be keeping me more awake and alert at work, but when I get home I have a terrible headache.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

People with DP and anixety often have a feeling of pressure or tension in their head. That being said, it is very likely Provigil. Provigil is a stimulant and for someone with an anxiety disorder like myself, provigil gave me intense pressure in my head.


----------

